# Which was your best Christmas present?



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I love all my presents but the one that made smile the must was a day-spa certificate from my husband. I can't wait to get a nice massage!



Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I got a gift certificate to a very elegant dayspa also.  I am blessed.  Think I wll take myself there for my birthday in January.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know yet. We are not opening till fiance gets home from work. Although he did give me a card with a gift certificate to my favorite jewelry store. 
I will check back later with an update. 
deb


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

hmmmm, me thinks the Tano tumbleweed in Blue Velvet.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Oh I got a gift certificate to a very elegant dayspa also. I am blessed. Think I wll take myself there for my birthday in January.


_*









Happy early B-Day corkyb! My b-day is in April, I think I am going to use my certificate before that 
*_

*Vianka Van Bokkem*


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

drenee said:


> I don't know yet. We are not opening till fiance gets home from work. Although he did give me a card with a gift certificate to my favorite jewelry store.
> I will check back later with an update.
> deb


_*
Jewell's are "always" nice Deb!*_

*Vianka Van Bokkem*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I mostly got practical gifts this year (all stuff I wanted/needed, mind you). Right now I think I'll call the "best" the doggy bed/cushion that Noggin is sleeping on as I type this, and which is replacing the old, lumpy, and torn one that is now in the trash. When I opened it up last night and put it on the floor, Noggin immediately got the idea it was for lying on, much to the pleasure of my sister, who gave it to me/Noggin.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I mostly got practical gifts this year (all stuff I wanted/needed, mind you). Right now I think I'll call the "best" the doggy bed/cushion that Noggin is sleeping on as I type this, and which is replacing the old, lumpy, and torn one that is now in the trash. When I opened it up last night and put it on the floor, Noggin immediately got the idea it was for lying on, much to the pleasure of my sister, who gave it to me/Noggin.


Awwwwwwwww Merry Christmas to you and Noggin !!

Vianka


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

We didn't exchange gifts this year.  Instead we're redecorating the library .... and once it's done, it will be by far the best gift in the history of ever ....


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

My MIL got me one of those memory foam mattress pads.  Ahhhh, it's wonderful.  I think that's my favorite gift this year.

And seeing my kids get excited over their gifts... that's the best gift ever.  

Vicki


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got several charms for my Pandora bracelet. The best part, Hubs picked them out all by himself! (Usually I have to leave hints)



NogDog said:


> I mostly got practical gifts this year (all stuff I wanted/needed, mind you). Right now I think I'll call the "best" the doggy bed/cushion that Noggin is sleeping on as I type this, and which is replacing the old, lumpy, and torn one that is now in the trash. When I opened it up last night and put it on the floor, Noggin immediately got the idea it was for lying on, much to the pleasure of my sister, who gave it to me/Noggin.


Aw... how sweet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got a beautiful Swarivski pink breast cancer charm.  Fiance's sister got it in Germany. Beautiful!!  
More to open later when fiance gets home. 
deb


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

My favorite is a necklace my stepdaughter got me that says "Mother" in 7 different languages.  Second is iPad the hubby got me.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Mammy and Daddy don't get Christmas presents in our house.  

Seeing how excited my 6 year old looked this morning was pretty cracking though.  Seeing how surprised the twins were was extremely funny - they had no clue what Christmas is.  My 3 year old was slightly disappointed that Santy wasn't actually in the sitting room with the presents but even the baby looked impressed so this morning was pretty much a gift.  Great day but now it's already past bedtime for them all.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

One of my most memorable Christmas presents is happening right now. It's snowing heavily in Atlanta, where I've lived all my life.

The last time there was a measurable snow in Atlanta on Christmas day was 1882.

It's a miracle!


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

We gave ourselves a trip to Atlantis resort in the Bahamas this year. Met my sister and her husband down there. It was wonderful to spend time with them, especially since the trip came during bil's break from chemo for a recurrence of lymphoma. My sister is the last living member of my immediate family - she is quite precious to me.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you for posting everyone! I enjoyed reading every single one of your responses.


Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

desilu said:


> We gave ourselves a trip to Atlantis resort in the Bahamas this year. Met my sister and her husband down there. It was wonderful to spend time with them, especially since the trip came during bil's break from chemo for a recurrence of lymphoma. My sister is the last living member of my immediate family - she is quite precious to me.


Spending time with loved ones is always precious desilu. I hope Bil gets better.

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

desilu said:


> We gave ourselves a trip to Atlantis resort in the Bahamas this year. Met my sister and her husband down there. It was wonderful to spend time with them, especially since the trip came during bil's break from chemo for a recurrence of lymphoma. My sister is the last living member of my immediate family - she is quite precious to me.


What a lovely way to spend Christmas! I hope your bil is enjoying his break from chemo. Have been there (not Atlantis, but chemo-free times) with my late, great sister, and I know how very special the break times were for all of us. I'll keep your bil in my prayers, if it's ok with you. Enjoy your times with your sister, as well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Season one of Glee and a cover up for my Hawaii trip next month


Mom got a eReader, but it was a Pandigital Novel. I have been the only one that played with it. Screen is nowhere as responsive as i thought.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two bests (from same friend) -- David Macaulay's book "Built To Last" and Todco garlic roaster.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

My wife and I donated the money we would have spent on Christmas to charities.  So, my best present was what I gave away.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

A cheery Good Morning and lots of beak kisses from my sweet Apple, a holiday greeting from my Big Brother Tim who is back in a regular room at the hospital, and other happy messages from my family and family of friends via email and internet.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

A $200 gift card for a new tattoo.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Season one of Glee and a cover up for my Hawaii trip next month
> 
> *Mom got a eReader, but it was a Pandigital Novel*. I have been the only one that played with it. Screen is nowhere as responsive as i thought.


My Dad got one as well. I had to explain, several times, to Brother (who thinks he's smart, but isn't) and Dad that it was not an eReader, but more like the iPad. Rinse and repeat until they finally got it. I played w/ it for less than 1/2 hr so that makes me an expert and I had to tell Dad (again, several times) to read the manual.

The "best" gift I got for christmas this year was a blue ray/dvd of Eclipse. The best gift DH got? A new 32" LCD tv. Yeah, that's how it rolls in our house.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Best present:  Day off from work.  Runner up: Kindle 3--Yippie.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

The best is having our family together.  It's been fun.  Also, the gifts my husband gave me were very meaningful- he gave good thought to both gifts he gave me.  He's not been a big gift giver so this was very special.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

A $100 Amazon gift card!  Which translated to 20 new books for my Kindle!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

My mom gave me a "writing stress bag" which was very creative, with my favorite junk foods and snack foods like bulls-eyes, trail mix and peanut m&ms and free coupons for babysitting when I need work days or a day out with my husband.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My best gift was my iPad from hubby, followed by the Amazon gift cards that I got. Great Christmas!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I think my favorite gift was a camera bag from my dad. Although, I actually started crying when I opened up the box from my mom and saw she had included my stocking (she knitted it when I was a baby, so I've ALWAYS had that stocking) - this is my first Christmas where I don't get to see my family at all.

My bf's favorite gift was from me, yes! I got him a set of Buckyballs (small, super-magnetic metal balls) and he played with them all day long and already ordered another set.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

a new digital camera! My old one had gotten so slow my kid was in the next room by the time the picture got taken...


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Our 3 daughters gifted my husband and me with tickets to Rockies spring training game against the Padres at the new Salt River Fields.  It is the first Major League Baseball spring training facility to be built on Indian land.  They booked us a room in Scottsdale for the stay.  We are big Rockies fans and are looking forward to it.  We have talked about going to see some spring training games, but now it's a reality.  Yeah!!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm going to enjoy the Omaha Steak package more than the Dustbuster I got.

Joyce


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My best gift was spending the day with my son and the Spouse Thingy; I can barely move thanks to a shoulder injury and topping it off by throwing out my back, so I pretty much just sat there and they catered to me  My son made pizza (his homemade pizza is *awesome*) and we watched an episode of Doctor Who that I hadn't seen... days like that, when we're all together, are infrequent, so it made the day special for me.

Best material gifts... the Boy found a Weezer CD I didn't have yet and he got me Mark Twain's autiobiography. He doesn't have much spare cash, so the idea that he would spend that much because he knows it would make me happy really got to me. The Spouse Thingy made me a bowl for my desk, a little one to put odds and ends in...he literally took a hunk of wood and lathed it into a perfectly shaped bowl. The wood grain is beautiful, and the whole thing is so smooth...I kinda can't stop touching it. He got me lots of other things, but the bowl is amazing...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My Kindle. Of course.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I got three Wil Wheaton books (Dancing Barefoot, Just a Geek, and The Happiest Days of Our Lives.)

W00T!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

One of the best things we got this Xmas was a new bathroom. We'd been wanting/needing one for ages and the fitters called about 3 weeks ago to ask if we wanted it doing before Xmas so they started 2 weeks ago and it was finished the day before Xmas eve! Our old bathroom was a mess, the new one is lovely!

Also on a personal present front, the best gift i got was a game i got for my Nintendo DS that i'd been wanting for a few months.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

RJ Keller said:


> I got three Wil Wheaton books (Dancing Barefoot, Just a Geek, and The Happiest Days of Our Lives.)
> 
> W00T!


Can I make you jealous by saying I have them all signed? And am mentioned in the aftermatter in Dancing Barefoot?  (Or I was in the first edition....as Thumper)


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Can I make you jealous by saying I have them all signed? And am mentioned in the aftermatter in Dancing Barefoot?  (Or I was in the first edition....as Thumper)


You can and you have! [insert green-with-envy emoticon here]


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Then my work here is done...


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Then my work here is done...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a blast all day yesterday playing with my new Apple TV. It was even better than I hoped!

A close second was the tub of dishwashing detergent from my Mother in Law. She buys in bulk and had picked this up a year ago, it still has phosphates in the formula. Ever since manufacturers quietly stopped using phosphates in their detergents this summer, my dishes have been dirty and I've resorted to handwashing. This should buy me about a year of dishwasher loads and hopefully by then there will be some better phosphate free formulas on the market. Until then, algae-clogged waterways be damned, I'm going to have clean glasses!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> My Kindle. Of course.


I'm glad that you finally got a Kindle, John. It's about time.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I can't say what my favorite Christmas present was, as I got really neat gifts. My daughters and son-in-law got me a Keurig with a water reservoir, and now I can take my mini-Keurig to school so that I can have hot tea and coffee during my short breaks. My husband got me a Zagg keyboard for my iPad, and I LOVE it! My younger daughter also scanned and framed favorite photos of my late sister and my late dad, and they are lovely. My husband also gave me a gc for Amazon.com, which I will have no trouble spending. 

This was the first Christmas EVER that Megan wasn't with us (her year with the in-laws), so Kelli, my husband, and I spent Christmas together in Branson, MO. We decided to do something different so that we might not notice that there were only 3 of us instead of the 12-15 that we had a few years ago. I missed being at home, but we had a good time.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I wrote a poem a few weeks ago titled "Things to Ask My Mother". Christmas Eve, her response "Things Your Mother Answered" came in the mail.  I'd have to say that was pretty special.


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

My best Christmas present was having my 16-year old son home for two weeks from hockey academy.  Truly felt blessed to have him home for the holidays!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

My best Christmas present was the company of friends and family.  Materially?  I got the complete Rocky/Bullwinkle Show series on DVD!! Yep, it's time for some quality television.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Having my mother, father and sister over for Christmas dinner after they had spent the day in the hospital emergency room.  It really put some things in perspective for me.

Dawn


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My best present this year was from my husband. My mother passed away 7 1/2 years ago and I received her wedding rings. They had been cut off of her several years before her death when you had an injury to her hand. He took them and had them fixed and sized for me. I have been wanting to do that for several years, but kept putting it off. It was so special.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Kathy said:


> My best present this year was from my husband. My mother passed away 7 1/2 years ago and I received her wedding rings. They had been cut off of her several years before her death when you had an injury to her hand. He took them and had them fixed and sized for me. I have been wanting to do that for several years, but kept putting it off. It was so special.


I love that.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

This Christmas I just received some cards and small trinkets.  My family went on vacation to Egypt without me.  Its been in the news, but on the 26th, 8 American tourists (6 women, 2 men) were killed and 20+ injured when their bus departing from Aswan crashed.  My family all arrived in Aswan that very day, and were traveling by bus.  So I had a nightmare of a time trying to reach them or the tourist agency in Egypt to see if my family was dead or not (it was the middle of the night there).  Eventually I just called the US Embassy and found out they were ok.  So I guess this would be my best Christmas ever


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Pinworms said:


> This Christmas I just received some cards and small trinkets. My family went on vacation to Egypt without me. Its been in the news, but on the 26th, 8 American tourists (6 women, 2 men) were killed and 20+ injured when their bus departing from Aswan crashed. My family all arrived in Aswan that very day, and were traveling by bus. So I had a nightmare of a time trying to reach them or the tourist agency in Egypt to see if my family was dead or not (it was the middle of the night there). Eventually I just called the US Embassy and found out they were ok. So I guess this would be my best Christmas ever


I am glad your family is okay!

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Having my mother, father and sister over for Christmas dinner after they had spent the day in the hospital emergency room. It really put some things in perspective for me.
> 
> Dawn


I hope your family is okay Dawn.

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmm.. my best gift was a hand-made scarf from my wife. And yes.. she hand-made it. =) I'm wearing it now, actually. It's fuzzy-warm.

I'm wearing other things too, of course.


----------

